# Europe backcountry - splitboarding guided trip advice week



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I would ping @neni and get her advice...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Early feb theres a splitboard festival near salzburg at hochkonig, and you could go to zell am see or gastein maybe.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

McNab Snowboarding :: Snowboard Guiding :: Splitboard Guiding :: Backcountry Snowboarding :: Chamonix – The Fine Art of Riding Mountains



This guy knows whats up. I went on a summer freestyle camp he organised in 1998, it was sick. Now he has a freeride thing based in Chamonix. If you like freeriding and you haven't been there then just go. Its amazing. As gnarly as you want it to be. Courmayeur in Italy through the Mont Blanc tunnel for a day trip is really nice. Les Houches at the end of the valley for cloudy or stormy tree riding days. 
1hr 20 mins from Geneva airport. Even has a train station. Easyjet has return flights for £30 on sale right now.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hey, thanks a lot all for your advice. 
@Kevington, McNab will probably blow my budget but it seems a really cool option. I have never been to Chamonix. I have booked a cancellable room in the meantime. I will contact McNab tomorrow.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

That 14 day Greenland Trip Mcnab has posted looks like it would be incredible. Way out of my price range, but realistically about the same cost as a 7 day heli trip to Alaska.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

Man that Greenland expedition would be out of this world! Polar bear deterrents? Could I just crap my pants instead?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

D_Andrei said:


> Man that Greenland expedition would be out of this world! Polar bear deterrents? Could I just crap my pants instead?


Been splitboard touring in Svalbard and yes, it's an extra thrill to always have one group member on polar bear watch while setting gear up. Other than that, a trip to Arctic regions is an special experience, as you really feel that you reached the border of civilization. Sure a once in a lifetime experience, I love to look back at (there are some pics in an the profile album, and a trip report in a thread).

However, Arctic is not doable with OPs budget.

OP, Cham is a good bet for easy access via easyjet through Geneva. For guided tours, I can recommend Chamonix Experience. Ask, if Lars is available. He's a splitboard guide and a cool bean who knows the reagion very well with many years of experience.

Cham is worth to visit once. The vibe of the town is special. Do the Vallée Blanche (with Lars, as he knows the routeswhich are nice for snowboarders; a skier oriented guide would probably lead you into flat spots of the standard route which are crap to negociate with a split).
(However, be prepared thatCham is a freeride mekka... i.e. it's FULL of powderhounds i.e. be prepared to wake up early, as there will be a rush for first gondola, i.e. sidecountry will be chewed up within short time i.e. adjust your expectations )


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot @neni. 

I'll write to Chamonix Experience. 

I am happy to fly to a smaller place as well. All I want is a good guide, a fair chance at some powder and hopefully some great food at night. 
Any advice in less crowded part of Switzerland? 

All the best!


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Good tips from @neni 
Sharp elbows are required to get to the goods first in Chamonix. 

Another spot, even closer to Geneva Airport is La Clusaz. Mostly a family place so much easier to get the pow if there is any. Good side/backcountry and there are guides operating out of there. Its kind of a hidden gem that is starting to blow up as its Candide Thovex's (the only skier who is not a kook) home resort. 

I've not been but I heard Engelberg is amazing, Swiss prices are tough tho. Or go to Courmayeur, on the Italian side of Mont Blanc. Lots of lift accessed insanity, way less people than Chamonix but close to go for a pilgrimage, food is amazing and cheap (on and off hill). Italians take 3 hour lunches at beautiful old stone refuges with insane views of glaciers. Polenta with wild boar sausage ragu, shot of Genepi and an espresso was under €15 last season. I mostly just fill my jacket pockets with sandwiches and cans of beer when I ride but its actually worth eating at restaurants on the hill in Italy.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

You can check explore-share.com and I also recommend lyngen alps in Norway close to Tromso for a guided tours in the nature with wild fishing and mussels of the shore. I bet there are some direct flights from London to Tromso. Check Lyngen Outdoor Center for more details. You can even get all inclusive trip and rent safety equipment at the place. need to take your splitboarding as they do offer ski touring equipment for now. The best time is to be there end of March beginning of April. Same as Lofoten with McNab snowboarding, the difference they are not splitboarding experts over there they do not have spares. Still I did it solo and was all good and amaizing trip. Heard a lot about great Ortler tour chute to chute in Italy. You can check this out also on youtube.


----------

